# Tri power carbs



## jaloi (Sep 23, 2014)

I have an intake for a 66 GTO tri power.Does anyone know of aftermarket carbs that will work,with adapters perhaps? Holley 2 barrels or something?Or a source for stock replacements?Originality isn't a must,as it's going in a Ventura,not a GTO.If I still had a GTO I'd go the original carbs regardless of cost,but since it's a mix match I'll use whatever I can so long as they work.Thanks......


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

There are 2 companies that have done some strange Pontiac tri-pwr things. One is called the Barry Grant Sixshooter (1st pic). Manifold does not look stock. Not sure of the carbs either.

The other company is TMP Carbs which uses the 1966 reproduction manifold but uses other componets to allow Holley carbs to work (2nd Pic).

TMP has a complete unit for sale on ebay: Pontiac Tri Power Three Dueces Six Pack Set Up | eBay


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice little segment on building tri powers from nothing:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

jaloi said:


> I have an intake for a 66 GTO tri power.Does anyone know of aftermarket carbs that will work,with adapters perhaps? Holley 2 barrels or something?Or a source for stock replacements?Originality isn't a must,as it's going in a Ventura,not a GTO.If I still had a GTO I'd go the original carbs regardless of cost,but since it's a mix match I'll use whatever I can so long as they work.Thanks......


You can pick up 3 Rochester 2bbl carbs (make sure they have the larger throttle bores to match your intake and not the smaller carbs -get a gasket for sizing) at most any swap meet or ebay for cheap. I would not pay anymore than $20-$30 tops in good, complete, and working order. Then you can purchase the end carb bases which eliminates the idle mixture screws -many places sell these new. Then get 3 rebuild kits, your linkage, lines, air cleaners, etc..

It should be very reasonable to do it this way as opposed to purchasing either the correct carbs or factory set-up. Forget the Holley carb set-up unless you have deep pockets.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

True tripower end carbs also have no choke or provision for one. So, sourcing regular carbs, the chokes would need to be removed, along with the base plate change.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Can supply you with 3 non original ready to use carbs. for a very fair price .


----------

